# Salary information for EMT-B's



## RedheadErin (Aug 19, 2013)

Where can I fond information about the average pay for EMT-B's?  I looked on the Occupational Outlook site, but they have us lumped in with Paramedics.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 19, 2013)

What area are you looking in? Wherever it is, don't expect a lot, though. Roughly 8-12/hr


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 19, 2013)

9-11/hr here in central NM


----------



## RedheadErin (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm in the Chicago area.  It is a big company, actually a conglomerate of 3 other companies.  I think they are the 2nd or 3rd biggest in the area.  

I'm wondering because I am about to graduate from my class soon, and I want to know what I should ask for or expect in terms of salary.

The class is run by the company in hopes of training new EMT's for their own use. I will be first or second in the class and  I will have the instructor's recommendation.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 19, 2013)

Then ask for "Open". They know what they're going to pay you. Expect 8-12 range until someone from Chicago pipes up with a more accurate number for the area. Big company doesn't mean big pay, either.


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 23, 2013)

expect between 8-12 an hour. 

My area NEPA the average is about 9.50 some EMTs make slightly less 8.50-9.00 and some significantly more I know of 3 area agencies who pay there EMTs in the 14/hr range. As far as a basic the better paying jobs are in demand and the turnover at those jobs are little to none. OTOH also look at your career objectives. Do you want to advance to a AEMT or paramedic level? If so when? I'm sure if you plan on advancing in the near future toughing out with a low pay for a year and a half or so isn't gonna kill you.


----------



## RedheadErin (Aug 24, 2013)

It hasn't killed me yet, but I like to know what to expect!  Actually, I will be applying to the paramedic program as soon as I am eligible, and going on to critical care as soon as I can after that.  But you know what they say about making plans.......


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 25, 2013)

it depends on many things: supply and demand, how valuable your employer sees you as, cost of living, how much funding they get outside of insurance reimbursements, how much money you will be making for your employer, and how little they can pay a person while still getting them do the job.

In NJ, starting salaries vary from 9-18 hr, depending on where you work, what type of company you work for, and how busy you are expected to be.


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Aug 27, 2013)

I am making 12.50 as emt-b in the central nj area with 3months experience. Our company does transports only.


----------



## rob the mexican medic (Sep 13, 2013)

16/hr here. But i'm told that's pretty high comparatively


----------



## supersleepymedic (Sep 15, 2013)

Expect about 9-13 in the WA area.


----------



## EMT B (Sep 15, 2013)

i get 12/hour working shift and i get 3/hour when i respond to the station for a third call or a standby. when you do that you are gaurenteed 2 hrs of pay, but if you respond again within those 2 hours you dont get another round of pay until your 2 hours are up etc. i hope this makes sense?


----------



## DHarris52 (Sep 17, 2013)

$16.00/hr plus shift differential here in Northern NJ.


----------



## oleg (Sep 18, 2013)

12hour in Philadelphia. anything less than 12 is slave labor...


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 19, 2013)

oleg said:


> 12hour in Philadelphia. anything less than 12 is slave labor...



Slave labor? I think $10-12/hr is appropriate.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 19, 2013)

Depends on the area. Also depends if your talking wheelchair van, IFT, or 911 system. Also depends on the cost of living in the area you want to work.

1 system I work on (actually I should say used to now) starts at minimum wage and the system I work in now starts EMTs at 18.50 or so with some of the senior EMTs making upwards of $30 an hour


----------



## Gwammy (Oct 4, 2013)

*EMT wages*

RedheadErin, what you might want to consider is also becoming an EMT instructor. I get $20./hr. to teach and when I teach at the the University they pay me $30./hr.


----------



## Shotzman (Oct 6, 2013)

$16.19/hr working for falck in northern california


----------



## adrenalin (Oct 7, 2013)

Try this link, there is a link for specific location in top right of the chart: http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Emergency_Medical_Technician_(EMT)_-_Basic/Hourly_Rate


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 7, 2013)

Gwammy said:


> RedheadErin, what you might want to consider is also becoming an EMT instructor. I get $20./hr. to teach and when I teach at the the University they pay me $30./hr.



I get $20-$25 an hour for EMT skills. The primary instructors make $56/hr for my college.


----------



## exodus (Oct 7, 2013)

Corky said:


> Depends on the area. Also depends if your talking wheelchair van, IFT, or 911 system. Also depends on the cost of living in the area you want to work.
> 
> 1 system I work on (actually I should say used to now) starts at minimum wage and the system I work in now starts EMTs at 18.50 or so with some of the senior EMTs making upwards of $30 an hour



Where is that !??!


----------

